# Mod GRF (1-29) The most effective GRF analog for fatloss and muscle building



## CEM Store (Jul 2, 2014)

Mod GRF (1-29) (also originally known as tetrasubstitued GRF 1-29), is a modified version of the shortest fully functional fragment of Growth-hormone-releasing hormone (known as Sermorelin) known to man. 

When Mod GRF (1-29) is administered it causes an increase in Growth Hormone (GH) production and release. It does this by binding to the GH Receptor on cells in the anterior pituitary. This is much like how naturally produced GRF (a 44-amino acid sequence) is secreted by the hypothalamus that reaches the anterior pituitary, where it binds to its receptor to give its GH boosting effects.
What is the difference between the average short chain GRF and Mod GRF (1-29)?

Straight "normal" short chain GRF (Sermorelin) has the peptide sequence of: Tyr-Ala-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Asn-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Gly-Gln-Leu-Ser-Ala-Arg-Lys-Leu-Leu-Gln-Asp-Ile-Met-Ser-Arg-NH2) and has the half-life of about 10 minutes. 

While Mod GRF (1-29) has alterations of the 2nd, 8th, 15th & 27th amino acids and has the peptide sequence of: Tyr-DAla-Asp-Ala-Ile-Phe-Thr-Gln-Ser-Tyr-Arg-Lys-Val-Leu-Ala-Gln-Leu-Ser-Ala-Arg-Lys-Leu-Leu-Gln-Asp-Ile-Leu-Ser-Arg-NH2. 

This gives Mod GRF (1-29) an increased half-life of about 30 minutes total, due to the alterations made in this analog. The longer half-life of this peptide translates to a greater results than normal unmodified GRF and a higher overall level of IGF1 levels in the body of research subjects.

You may be thinking, "So longest lasting peptide the best then?"

Simple answer is NO! 

Too long an active life and too slow a reaction would lead to a lower GH spike, yet longer duration and this is not optimal in research areas focused towards muscle growth and fat loss. For optimal research you need a good balance of spike AND duration and with Mod GRF (1-29) you have just that! 

Mod GRF is seen by many as the best choice to go for when researching GRF peptides in relation to GH output and all the positive effects expected or to be investigated with a rise in GH and IGF1 levels in research subjects. 

Mod GRF (1-29) been shown in research to effectively raise GH output and thus also raise IGF1 levels in the  body time and time again making it one of the best peptides to use for GH research and here are just some of the positive effects seen from GRF and having higher GH and IGF levels:

* Increased lean muscle mass
* Enhanced healing abilities
* Increased in fat loss
* Enhanced collagen formation (better skin health)
* Increased bone density
* Increased hair growth
* Increased sleep quality

With Mod GRF (1-29) we now we have an extremely effective tool for research use in many areas such as; cancer research, fat loss, increasing muscle mass, aging and wound repair/healing, just to name a few!

We at CEMproducts have only the highest quality Mod GRF (1-29) for all your research needs!

Check it out at > Mod GRF (1-29) 2mg


Ref:
1)	New potent hGH-RH analogues with increased resistance to enzymatic degradation.Izdebski J1, Witkowska E, Kunce D, Orłowska A, Baranowska B, Radzikowska M, Smoluch M http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12148777
2)	Analogs of growth hormone-releasing hormone induce release of growth hormone in the bovine.Scarborough R1, Gulyas J, Schally AV, Reeves JJ. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3135287


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 4, 2014)

*Research!*


----------

